# 20v aba turbo vs 16v aba turbo vs 1.8t



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

i have read up on the 20/20 motors and i never see anyone say what the major benifit is over a 16v aba. i know that a aeb head out flows a unported 1.8 16v head but other then that what is the major benifit. As a ported 16v can outflow a 20v head. Then comes in the 1.8t which has been proven to make power over and over again. By the time you buy a good aeb head you could have almost bought a complete 1.8t for a couple hundred dollars more. now all motors will be on standalone and most likely be waste spart or in the 1.8t case coil on plug. Now assume that all motors are the same so to speak, all have nice tubular manifolds and sri manifold and all have a gt35R. So what differentiates one from the other. which has the nicest power curve and which block, 1.8t or aba can take the most power/abuse. (aba block will have forged crank) 
ps: i know what it takes to build a 20v aba or a 16v aba that's not a factor.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 20v aba turbo vs 16v aba turbo vs 1.8t (raguturbo)*

anything, some has to ahve something to say


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

1.8t is the motor that the 20v head comes from. Only the AEB 1.8t 20v heads have the big ports though. The later 1.8t motors have an internal water pump and chain-driven oil pump. It's also possible to turn the 1.8t's smaller block into a 2L as well. So, basically, it comes down to what your goals are... TONS of info out there about all these setups, just really gotta take some time and research. There's way to much information for one post.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

there are diffrences but are any of the diffrences worth anything. Ex. diffrent style water pumps, is one less likley to fail over the other, if the chian fails a 8500rpm what kinda of damage is that going to due versus an older belt driven. does one have less paracitic drag then the other. I know there are diffrences between the set-ups but i;m tring to find the non obvious pros or con to them


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (raguturbo)*

The internal water pumps that have plastic impellars are garbage, but you can get ones with metal impellars for fairly cheap. Internal pumps are driven by the timing belt and external pumps have their own belt. Obviously, if the internal water pump siezes (which is very unlikely with the newer metal impellar style pumps), it will **** up the timing belt and cause bent valves, etc. If the external pump fails, then all you have to worry about is overheating and possibly the belt getting chewed up by something else... Other than that, the internal pump provides a simpler setup versus the external pump.
I've never read of anyone testing all this as it's pretty minute, however, I would guess that the external pump setup has a bit more parasitic drag on it because of the intermediate shaft that is used to drive the oil pump as well as the extra weight (if any) on the crank pulley.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

it's not just the water pump, it's hard to explain what i'm looking for


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (raguturbo)*

Some people just want to be different, which is AWESOME. I love reading about all the custom exotic setups on 'tex. I just don't have time for that crap (The research) so I'm planning on an AEB into my MK1...
The power/peakiness/characteristics of the motor will be determine more by the turbo setup than the motor. They are all about the same given the same turbo/intake/header setup.
The AEB has the advantage of being able to use OEM management... which is a double edged sword. Most people prefer stand alone, but I have to pass CA emissions....


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (macosxuser)*

From all of the research I have done I feel that in the end its all the same. It just depends on what kind and how much work you want to do. The power curves may be slightly different between these but I think the end resaults would be close(with the same setup). Just an opinion


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

thats kind of the conclusion i have started coming to, diffrent means to the same end


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (raguturbo)*

one final bump, any one got any good info on the topic


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (raguturbo)*

What about doing an 1.8t with the AEB block from a Mk4. It is the same block as the 1.8 with a bigger stroke. Less hassle of doing a 16v head swap and a direct bolt on for a 20v head. 
Stock it would probably be the same as mentioned above as the other swaps, because of cast internals. A built motor may be another story although the AEB is an internal water pump as well.....


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Two corrections:
1) The AEB was never offered in the Mk4.
2) The AEB is an external water pump block (058).


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Two corrections:
1) The AEB was never offered in the Mk4.
2) The AEB is an external water pump block (058).

Freudian Slip, meant the AEG 2.0Liter Motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Kraut)*

The 20v head is prone to timing chain guild failure which causes 
oil pump failure which causes complete motor failure. 
the maintenance cost of an engine whit a external timing belt is lower
then an engine with an internal chain.
I run my 16v ABA on OEM rods to 8500rpm and we have a motor in
the works that will turn 10000rpm 2.1l 16v all motor ITB 034 2c EFI.


----------

